# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  قاطعو مباريات الممتاز حتى يتم بثها فى التلفزيون

## ود النتيفة

*حقيقى فى حلوقنا قصة .. ومر ٌ وعلقم
والاتحاد عقيم التفكير ولا يتطور اصلو .. دة زمن يحبسو فيهو اكبر بطولة سودانية داخل حيشان الاستادات؟

المهم:
ارجو ان نستغل المنتديات والمواقع الاجتماعية الاخرى ونطلق حملة لمقاطعة دخول مباريات الدورى حتى نجبر الاتحاد على التلفزة 

وللا شنو يا شباب؟

على الجزيمة بحلم بى نجاح الفكرة دى ... حتى انو المباراة ما تجيب حق الحكام
معا لمقاطعة دخول الاستاد
*

----------


## ود النتيفة

*الفكرة ما عجبتكم؟:1 (22)::1 (1):
*

----------

